# JBA Evol Exhaust Group Buy!



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I spoke with David Edelman at Premier Truck Accessories about a Group Buy on this system! He asked me to put the word out and he’d work on getting a good Group Price. We’ll need at least 10 people to join this buy to get the special discount, so either let me know or e-mail David at [email protected]. You can also call him at 888-345-4782. Let him know the forum you saw this on and ask for the Group Buy!

So, who’s going to be second? :thumbup:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmm it's intriguing but I'd want to see some dyno testing and of course volume testing before I'd jump in. Is he going to review it first? Naturally a ballpark price would be nice to know too... you can often make your own exhaust a lot cheaper if you have access to a welder and aluminized exhaust piping 


- Greg -


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Hmm it's intriguing but I'd want to see some dyno testing and of course volume testing before I'd jump in. Is he going to review it first? Naturally a ballpark price would be nice to know too... you can often make your own exhaust a lot cheaper if you have access to a welder and aluminized exhaust piping
> 
> 
> - Greg -



Expect about $380 for the aluminized and $525 for the stainless minus whatever discount he can give for the group buy.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

He said he'd be in contact with JBA today and see what they can do about pricing for a large order. I'll update the post when I hear back from him!

I'm hoping he will do some independent dyno runs when they install the system on their shop truck. I think they'll be installing the JBA Headers at the same time, so with any luck we'll see some dyno reports showing stock, with exhaust, and with headers and exhaust! :thumbup:

I think they're probably still a few weeks away from being able to fill large orders, but David is supposed to get one of the first systems they ship, so hopefully we'll have some reviews before anyone has to make any commitment to buy. I'm just seeing what kind of interest there is for this system right now, it may take a while to gather enough names to make the GB anyway!


----------



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> He said he'd be in contact with JBA today and see what they can do about pricing for a large order. I'll update the post when I hear back from him!
> 
> I'm hoping he will do some independent dyno runs when they install the system on their shop truck. I think they'll be installing the JBA Headers at the same time, so with any luck we'll see some dyno reports showing stock, with exhaust, and with headers and exhaust! :thumbup:
> 
> I think they're probably still a few weeks away from being able to fill large orders, but David is supposed to get one of the first systems they ship, so hopefully we'll have some reviews before anyone has to make any commitment to buy. I'm just seeing what kind of interest there is for this system right now, it may take a while to gather enough names to make the GB anyway!



I would definitely be interested in the JBA system. As it does not rain much out here in Phoenix (126 days so far), I would be fine with the aluminized system.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UPDATE!!!*

Here's the latest information I have recieved from David: 



> Hello Paul,
> 
> Here is the break down.
> I spoke to JBA and these are the prices they want me to sell these for.
> ...


So, if we have anyone who is serious about taking advantage of this Group Buy, let me know, or contact David directly and place your order! Last count we had 9 folks who were pretty interested, so don't wait too long if you want to get in on the free shipping along with the GB Price! :thumbup:


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

any guesses on how much the shipping is worth? i may just toss it on a credit card to get in on the good price..


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> any guesses on how much the shipping is worth? i may just toss it on a credit card to get in on the good price..


It cost me $50.00 to ship my Banks to NY, insured with DHL. I would guess a company might get a bit of break, but I'd still guess it would be about $40.00 to $45.00 for shipping.

I'm going to take advantage of the free shipping as well! Those prices aren't that bad considering they include the shipping!


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

grrrr now to decide on whether or not i want to do the stainless or not... how well does the aluminised stuff hold up?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

The stock system is aluminized, and I had an aluminized system on my F-150. On average they should last 10 years, plus the muffler on both systems is stainless steel and the muffler usually goes out first! It really depends on how long you keep vehicles and where you live. I see you're in CT, do they salt the roads there? They do here in Indy, not that we get as much snow as you do, but they have a tendancy to dump a ton of salt on the streets even if there's a 20% chance of snow! Doesn't matter that 90% of the time we never actually get snow, or enough to warrant the amount of salt they dump, so I'm leaning towards the Stainless steel myself becuase they don't rust. I was looking on the JBA Site, and they have a lifetime warranty, but after two years they pro-rate replacement at 50% of the totle cost, so I'm not sure if that applies to both or just the Aluminized system Most places carry a lifetime warranty on only the Stainless Steel systems.


----------



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Here's the latest information I have recieved from David:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if we have anyone who is serious about taking advantage of this Group Buy, let me know, or contact David directly and place your order! Last count we had 9 folks who were pretty interested, so don't wait too long if you want to get in on the free shipping along with the GB Price! :thumbup:


Is there another phone number for David at Premier Truck Accessories? The 1-888-345-4782 number is not working.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> The stock system is aluminized, and I had an aluminized system on my F-150. On average they should last 10 years, plus the muffler on both systems is stainless steel and the muffler usually goes out first! It really depends on how long you keep vehicles and where you live. I see you're in CT, do they salt the roads there? They do here in Indy, not that we get as much snow as you do, but they have a tendancy to dump a ton of salt on the streets even if there's a 20% chance of snow! Doesn't matter that 90% of the time we never actually get snow, or enough to warrant the amount of salt they dump, so I'm leaning towards the Stainless steel myself becuase they don't rust. I was looking on the JBA Site, and they have a lifetime warranty, but after two years they pro-rate replacement at 50% of the totle cost, so I'm not sure if that applies to both or just the Aluminized system Most places carry a lifetime warranty on only the Stainless Steel systems.



thanks for the insight - yeah they sand and salt the crap out of the roads here... i do plan on keeping the truck for a while... hopefully it will be garaged not long from now though, which would help a lot.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

sundevilfanatic said:


> Is there another phone number for David at Premier Truck Accessories? The 1-888-345-4782 number is not working.


This is his signature from the e-mail he sent me:

David Edelman
Premier Truck Accessories
623.344.5054
623.344.5052 fax
[email protected]

That should work! This number: 888-345-4782 will only work if you are not local! 

I just got off the phone with David, we have two confirmed orders so far. David is still waiting to get his system to install and he will be doing a write-up on quality performance, fit and finsih, etc.!


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> This is his signature from the e-mail he sent me:
> 
> David Edelman
> Premier Truck Accessories
> ...



Oh wait! That is local. Shipping should cost me less than a tank of gas to drive to the shop and pick it up  Providing they do not drop-ship.


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

GTIMANiac said:


> Oh wait! That is local. Shipping should cost me less than a tank of gas to drive to the shop and pick it up  Providing they do not drop-ship.


It's local, I went and picked up my intake from them. It's right around the 101 and 7ave. I'm interested in the exhaust system, I want a review first with some milage and power numbers before I commit. I've read too many posts about the system they bought being too loud and losing MPG to boot.


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

whatnow said:


> It's local, I went and picked up my intake from them. It's right around the 101 and 7ave. I'm interested in the exhaust system, I want a review first with some milage and power numbers before I commit. I've read too many posts about the system they bought being too loud and losing MPG to boot.


I work @ the 101 & I17


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

101 and 7th AVE isnt too bad. I work at 101 and Southern.....

Damn, this is tempting.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I was doing some research on the web, and the only place I have found that list the new JBA Evol Exhaust for the 05/06 Frontier is www.performancecenter.com.

The picture and description on their web site is of the Titan system, but they do list the Frontier P/N's and prices.

50-1410 - $377.30 (Aluminized)
30-1410 - $524.30 (Stainless Steel)

These prices also include shipping! They had performance specs posted as well, but the dyno chart was for the Titan! These numbers, however did not match the dyno chart, so they may be for the Frontier System:

HP - 10-15 HP Increase
Torque - 20-25 ft lbs increase

So, this Group Buy is a pretty decent price! 

I know information is coming slowly, but as it becomes available, I'll update this post! Thanks to all who are interested and will help make this happen!


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

whoah...15HP for exhaust? I know when Reverend dyno'd his truck with his new exhaust he got like 8HP....


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> whoah...15HP for exhaust? I know when Reverend dyno'd his truck with his new exhaust he got like 8HP....


I thought the same thing when I saw that! Honestly, I don't put much faith in the claims these manufacturers make about HP or Torque! You can probably have two identical trucks dynoed on the same dyno under the same conditions and get different numbers! Too many variables come into play and the results are way to subjective! A company in Florida could dyno a truck and then a company in Denver could dyno the exact same truck, and the results would be different due to temperature, altitude, humidity, etc. 

I'm looking more a product that will deliver long lasting quality, a decent mellow sound, and have excellent fit and finish for an easy installation! If it improves the engine's effeciency in the process (i.e. better gas mileage), that would be outstanding, if it also increased HP without sacrificing low end torque, it would be perfect!


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

I checked www.performancecenter.com. for the part you listed and it's showing a price of $287 for the 50-1410 that is aluminized... typo? or did the price go down?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

whatnow,

Thanks for the post! I've e-mailed David and asked him to check with JBA to see if there was a price reduction on the aluminized system. Seem JBA could do better by us in a Group Buy than Performance Center is asking as their regular price! That's a $78.00 difference, and I would think we should get a better price than that with a Group Buy! I'll let you know what I find out! :thumbup:


----------



## NISMO CC 4X4 (Feb 1, 2006)

The headers for $287.00 (part# 50-1410) are for the King* cab only, the price for the Crew** Cab is $447.30 (part# 1410S). Let's make sure everyone is on the same page for the GB, was the original price of $365.00 for both King and Crew cabs? I don't see any distinction between 4x4 or 4x2.

(*) Web site = 2004-2006 King, short bed
(**) Web site = 2005 Crew, short bed


----------



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

Does any Phoenix forum member have an address on where Premier Truck is located at? I work around the 51 and Greenway and would be able to go over at lunch. I would like to see their shop and talk about other products.

Thanks.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

You are correct, there is no difference in the systems, the chassis and frame of the CC and KC are the same, and there are only two part numbers:

50-1410 = Aluminized
30-1410 = Stainless Steel

As for the price, the $287.00 is incorrect. According to JBA they will not sell the system to a distributor for that price, so essentially Performance Center would be selling it for less than they can buy it for. I doubt they'd honor that price if that's the case. Not sure what would happen if you ordered from them at that price, but I'm not willing to jeopordize that much on my credit card to find out!

The group buy price, as previously stated still stands. If anything changes, I'll let you all know. Thanks and sorry about any confusion!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

sundevilfanatic said:


> Does any Phoenix forum member have an address on where Premier Truck is located at? I work around the 51 and Greenway and would be able to go over at lunch. I would like to see their shop and talk about other products.
> 
> Thanks.


Sundevil,

Their address is:

519 W. Lone Cactus Drive, Suite 401
Phoenix, AZ 85027

Local Phnoe: 623-344-5054

This is from David Edelman's business card. Be sure to let us know what you find out!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UPDATE!!!*

David has 5 confirmed orders for this Group Buy, so there are only 5 more available at this price with the free shipping!

Any orders past the initial 10 will get the GB price, but there will be an additional charge for shipping!

Special Thanks again to all those who are participating in this GB! :banana:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Will Dave discount the price for pick-up orders as part of the GB?


- Greg -


----------



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

He will not. I was at his shop today discussing the JBA exhaust system and when he would think it will be available. Hopefully in another week and a half or so. In discussing the price, he said he would not charge sales tax. The $365.00 price is out the door even for local pickup - still a great deal considering that sales tax of 8.1% would add just under $30.00.

LT


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

sundevilfanatic said:


> He will not. I was at his shop today discussing the JBA exhaust system and when he would think it will be available. Hopefully in another week and a half or so. In discussing the price, he said he would not charge sales tax. The $365.00 price is out the door even for local pickup - still a great deal considering that sales tax of 8.1% would add just under $30.00.
> 
> LT


So, how's his shop! I envy you being that close! You'll actually have an opportunity to see and hear first hand what this system looks and sounds like! Did he have any idea when he'd get his system in and installed, or all of them coming in around the same time?


----------



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

He did not yet have the system for his truck. David is in a waiting game as we all are that have placed orders. His shop is located in north Phoenix in one of the industrial areas. Not a bad setup that he has.

The system will be available in a week and a half or so (his best guess). If he is off on that date, I'm sure it won't be his fault - just blame JBA.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

sundevilfanatic said:


> He did not yet have the system for his truck. David is in a waiting game as we all are that have placed orders. His shop is located in north Phoenix in one of the industrial areas. Not a bad setup that he has.
> 
> The system will be available in a week and a half or so (his best guess). If he is off on that date, I'm sure it won't be his fault - just blame JBA.


I'm not that worried about it, I've got my order in, and I know I won't get charged until it ships, so the cash can sit and earn interest till they come in! :banana:


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey no sales tax is a good deal too!

Hmm... goes against my better judgment to buy it before it's reviewed and dyno'd... what to do, what to do...

Wow I just checked the address on Mapquest... that is seriously like 2 blocks from my buddy's house! I should go drop by and check the place out. Is he open on Saturdays?


- Greg -


----------



## sundevilfanatic (Feb 24, 2006)

I am not sure. I know that he is there until 5pm or so M-F.

I will be putting on my new Airraid intake during my lunch break today. Still up in the air on the TBS. However, it looked cool on David's truck when I saw it yesterday. He says there is noticeable difference in throttle feel between 2000-4000 RPM.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

> He says there is noticeable difference in throttle feel between 2000-4000 RPM.


I second that! I really notice it when I have to get on it to merge onto the highway! I had to get on it this morning because some DA in a semi didn't move over and I had a Dodge Ram closing in on me in the center lane! I stomped it and went from 45 to 80 in the length of the semi! And, I haven't put my AirAid back on yet, that's bone stock with the exception of the TBS and a K&N Filter in the stock air box!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

UPDATE!!!

We're currently at 7 confirmed orders for this Group Buy! We only need 3 more to make this happen! And remember those 3 will also be eligible for free shipping! Don't miss out on this opportunity!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Update!

Due to some unforseen circumstances, David has decided to go ahead with the shipment of the JBA Exhaust systems to those with confirmed orders once he recieves the systems! So, that means as soon as David recieves them, he'll be shipping them out! We don't have to wait till we have 10 confirmed orders!

He'll still accept orders at the group buy price, and the first 10 will still ship for free, so anyone who is still interested can get on board!

When I spoke to him last night, he thought they should be shipping in about a week or so. He's also going to do a review and write-up and post it to ClubFrontier.org, I'll post a link to that review here for him as well.

He also told me the entire first shipment from JBA is slated for him, for this group buy, so those who have already placed their order with David will be the first to own this system!


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

I wonder if the unforseen circumstances are due to the post about it being $109 cheaper elsewhere??


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

whatnow said:


> I wonder if the unforseen circumstances are due to the post about it being $109 cheaper elsewhere??


 without a doubt....


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

whatnow said:


> I wonder if the unforseen circumstances are due to the post about it being $109 cheaper elsewhere??


That's exactly why he's doing it! David understands that some folks will want to save some money, and he faults no one for taking advantage of the deal at Performance Center, while it lasts!

He also understands that there is no reason to inconvenience those people who want to take advantage of the Group Buy by making them wait till there are 10 confirmed orders. JBA has the entire first shipment slated for Premier Truck Accessories, so those who are part of the Group Buy will have their systems shipped about two weeks before the shipment slated to Performance Center is shipped out. 

Waiting two weeks to save a $100.00 is no big deal, but David didn't want to hold up any shipments just to wait on another 3 people to join the Group Buy. I also think the Group Buy will be a better price than will be available once the prices get corrected by the other vendors.

For those who want one of these systems, and didn't get to take advantage of the "below cost" offer by Performance Center, can still get in on the Group Buy.

This isn't a competition, and there are plenty of these systems to go around. I just hope they are all they claim them to be, and that everyone is happy and satisfied with the end results! This is about making our trucks better, not pitting one vendor against another! I'm sure they each have their strengths and weaknesses and excell in their own right! Bottom line, lets make the customer happy! So, good luck to all who have opted to give the JBA system a go! :cheers:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UPDATE!!!*

I got an e-mail from David at Premier Truck Accessories this weekend stating JBA is getting close to releasing this system! 

According to David: "They are doing the final fitment test and drive test with the new muffler, and if everything goes good, these systems should be released very soon." 

Hopefully, we'll either have a firm ship date, or they will have shipped by the end of this week! :banana:


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

What is the update on when these are going to be ready? Seems every post since Febuary it's "a week or two" and now we are well into April...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yep! Typical Manufacturer hype! Kind of like being in the military, hurry up and wait!

Last time I spoke with David, which was late last week, JBA was projecting another 4 weeks before release, so the date is now around the middle of May. From what I was told, they have the muffler but are still performing some final tuning to improve performance and drivability of the system. I'm guessing this means they want it to actually have some performance gains yet retain a low rumble without the loud cabin drone inherent to other systems on the market.

I hate the waiting, but I hope it's worth the wait. Maybe if they are taking this much time and effort in the development, this system will work as advertised with out the negatives experienced in other systems that were rushed to market!

At this point, it's between the JBA and the Gibson, but I'm not going to make my decision until I have a chance to hear some reviews of the new JBA system!


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

ssooooo any sond clips or dyno result. cuz i am looking at the gibson exhuast sytem the magnaflow was to ricey sounding


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Danmuzicman said:


> ssooooo any sond clips or dyno result. cuz i am looking at the gibson exhuast sytem the magnaflow was to ricey sounding


Not yet! Join the crowd, there are a bunch of us on that same fence trying to decide between the JBA and Gibson! The JBA should be released mid May, and there are already a lot of folks who have them on order, both through the Group Buy and from other vendors as well. So once they hit the street, there should be ample opinions, discussions, pics, tips, sound clips, dynos, etc! That's the joy of these forums, the information shared here is priceless! :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UPDATE....*

I received this e-mail from David today, looks like it will be another 2-3 weeks!  



> Hello Paul,
> 
> I just got an update this morning on the jba system.
> 
> ...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*UPDATE!*

Here's the latest from Premier Truck Accessories concerning the JBA Evol Exhaust:

Hello Paul,

I just got word from my JBA rep, they are supposed to be getting mufflers next week, and then I will get all my orders sent to me on a pallet.
I think most of the kits are spoken for, and I will start calling to confirm the order’s soon.
Anyhow, hope all is well, and I will chat with you very soon.

David Edelman
Premier Truck Accessories
623.344.5054
623.344.5052 fax
[email protected]


----------



## NISMO_R6 (May 18, 2006)

awesome! I think I am ready to awake my truck!


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone get thier system yet?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

They should be shipping from several different vendors next week. David got notification from JBA that his shipped to him today, he should have them tomorrow or Monday and will start shipping as soon as he gets them. Hopefully we'll start seeing some reviews next week!


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

Has this shipped yet and has anyone put in on?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes and yes! David at Premier has some in stock and he's running a special on them right now, less that the GB price previously advertised, give him a call!

I have it installed on my truck and like it! It's louder than stock, and some have said it's louder than the Gibson, but there is no loss of low end, and throttle response has improved. On the way to work this morning, on the two lane on-ramp, I stepped on it because the Chevy next to me didn't seem like he wanted to speed up or slow down and we were quickly approaching the merge. Anyway, the streets were a little wet, but I punch it at about 40 mph and the back tires break loose! It's never done that before... So, I'd say there is a good increase in power as well! I did take the chevy!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I installed mine a while ago it is a very noticeable improvement and a definite improvement at the low end, thank God no loss!


----------

